# Blood, Sweat and Gears



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

This Boone area ride with 13k feet of climbing in 100 mile booked up for the century in 1 day. Limit was 750 riders though.

Just a quick swap of cranks, a 11 hour drive and I'll be there. Any other takers from RBR?


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Crap! Even the half century is filled up now too!

I've done the full century a couple of times and half once....it wasn't on my radar screen to do this year even though I've got a free place to crash up there.

Perhaps next year. It is an awesome ride.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I have a 50 miler I can transfer to someone if needed. I was able to move up to the 100 miler so I am selling my 50 for a reasonable price. Less than full entry. Cost is $60 +15 transfer fee so I can sell mine for $45 out the door.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

mimason said:


> I have a 50 miler I can transfer to someone if needed. I was able to move up to the 100 miler so I am selling my 50 for a reasonable price. Less than full entry. Cost is $60 +15 transfer fee so I can sell mine for $45 out the door.


I'm interested but I'll have to check the calandar when I get back to the house tonight. I need to find out if that's a free weekend for us or not.


----------

